# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED

## pizzabon2015

Kể từ vai diễn người máy T-850 trong bộ phim Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines, Arnold Schwarzenegger dành phần lớn thời gian cho sự nghiệp chính trị với vai trò thống đốc bang California. Ông chỉ tham gia vài vai diễn nhỏ, phần lớn là Cameo (khách mời) trong một số phim. The Last Stand (tựa Việt: Chốt chặn cuối cùng) là bộ phim đầu tiên Arnold Schwarzenegger trở lại với vai chính kể từ sau khi hết nhiệm kỳ làm thống đốc. Trong lần tái xuất này, “Kẻ hủy diệt” không quá xuất sắc nhưng cũng diễn tròn vai.

Cảnh sát trưởng Ray Owens (Arnold Schwarzenegger) rời khỏi Los Angeles hào nhoáng và chuyển tới công tác tại thị trấn vùng biên Sommerton Junction yên tĩnh. Tuy nhiên, cuộc sống yên bình của người dân nơi đây bị xáo trộn hoàn toàn khi Gabriel Cortez (Eduardo Noriega), một tên trùm ma túy khét tiếng, đào tẩu ngoạn mục khỏi tay của FBI.

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​  *Link Download*​  
FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED
FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED Sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------


## camtuseotop1

*Trả lời: FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED*

Chúc diển đàn ngày càng lớn mạnh ............................

----------


## ithongminh

*Trả lời: FS - The.Last.Stand.2013.720p.BluRay.x264-MARKED*

Cảm ơn bác nhé, hành động là thích rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

